# How much does your farrier cost?



## RedVendetta (3 June 2008)

Mine is an absolute fortune in my opinion so please tell me how much yours costs? And how much does he charge for a re-fit i.e using the same shoes again? And how much for stud holes? I think Im being ripped off....


----------



## Eira (3 June 2008)

£65 for a new set 
Haven't ever had a refit sorry 
	
	
		
		
	


	




No extra charge for stud holes / road studs etc


----------



## MizElz (3 June 2008)

£60 for a refit, £65 for a new set, stud holes free, road nails free. £10 for replacement of a lost shoe!


----------



## landyandy (3 June 2008)

i have a fantastic farrier, for a new set it cost me £50, for a refit it cost me £45. i don't think that is too bad, he always turns up too which is a good thing.


----------



## Holloa (3 June 2008)

£73 a set!! don't think there's a reduction for refits and don't use studs so not sure!! Sooooo expensive!


----------



## Boxers (3 June 2008)

£50 for a new set.

Not sure about re-fits or stud holes etc


----------



## Henbug (3 June 2008)

For two horses, a new set each with a stud hole in each shoe, £110

edited to say: always turns up and on time


----------



## landyandy (3 June 2008)

i hope my farrier dosn't read this, or he will increase is prices


----------



## gembob (3 June 2008)

£46 for front set and trim!!! £15 for  a quick rasp takes the piss really lol anyone know of any cheaper ones in S yorks?


----------



## EquestrianFairy (3 June 2008)

£55 new set.


----------



## scotsmare (3 June 2008)

Mine is a fortune!!!! £70 for a new set, £62 for refits! £28 for a trim..... He is approx 40% more expensive than my last farrier, who very unreasonably, won't travel the 300 miles round trip to do my horses


----------



## SilverSkye (3 June 2008)

£55 for a full set of new shoes with 1 stud hole in each. never have refits so not sure how much cheaper it would be


----------



## Bubblegum (3 June 2008)

My farrier is my hero!! £55 for a set and then £60 for a set with two stud holes in each. He always turns up when he says he will... and always answers the phone when I have a problem and always comes to rescue me when I need him before an event. Aren't I lucky? ( feeling smug!)
PS. I always give him lots and lots of tea and biscuits and a bottle of port at xmas ... it helps!!!


----------



## Eira (3 June 2008)

Yes but my farrier is hot 
	
	
		
		
	


	




and my old farriers apprentices were hot too so its worth it


----------



## Bubblegum (3 June 2008)

lol... i bet my farrier was hot in his younger day... but you can't beat experience!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedVendetta (3 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
£55 for a full set of new shoes with 1 stud hole in each. never have refits so not sure how much cheaper it would be 

[/ QUOTE ]

this is quite interesting!! £55 with stud holes!! Bargain!!

The reason I posted this is because my farrier has put his prices up.... to £62 for a new set and £66 with stud holes. I think this is a RIP OFF (I remember when I used to get a full set for £35, 9 or 10 years ago) and am considering changing as theres oneon our yard who charges a bit less. 
My farrier also rang me today to tell me he put re-fits on last time and so he owes me £4 - FOR THE STUD HOLES, NOT THE FACT HE RECYCLED THE SHOES!!!! So I am paying the same for a set of re-fits (which look AWFUL now, he's being shod on Friday) and when I winged about this, asking if there was a discount for re-fits he simply said 'Well get another farrier if you want!!!!' AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGH
Sorry, he just really p*ssed me off so think Ill get a new farrier!


----------



## Native Speaker (3 June 2008)

Before we left England (4 years ago), a full set cost me just shy of 65 quid.  These days my cob gets along nicely with a pair of fronts and hind trims for 43 euros (about 34 pounds). Road studs are included. That's only in the summer, tho - he goes barefoot in the winter and a trim allround costs 23 euros (18 pounds). I'm quite happy with that, and my farrier's a good one, too, which is priceless.


----------



## MizElz (3 June 2008)

RedVendetta - your farrier's attitude would make me want to change him; however I would say the prices are reasonable! My guy was £50 last year; he was very apologetic about putting it up ten quid, but the rise in fuel costs has pretty much forced him to do it. 

I know a farrier round here who charges £80 a set  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately, the days of £35 sets are long gone, never to return


----------



## wellybob (3 June 2008)

feel really cheeky now my 3 get shod for well FREE my oh is mates with the farrier so they help each other out he's great always pops out within days to re fit a cast shoe if they have one and always on time so lucky i know lol


----------



## RedVendetta (3 June 2008)

Yeh I agree looking at this post MissElz that my farrier has reasonable prices for a set of shoes, but not for re-fits. And his attitude stinks so Im on the look out for another. Will let him shoe my horse on Friday as he needs doing (and there's no other way to ge the £4 he owes me!) after that will look for a new farrier.


----------



## DiablosGold (3 June 2008)

My current farrier is the best I've ever had - for one thing he actually turns up and on time!

It costs me £45 to have fronts on with road nails.  Erm think a full set is £60.

Not sure on road nails or refits.


----------



## Sophiesmum (3 June 2008)

£58 a set, can't remember re-fits and £2 for each stud hole (which took all of a minute to do)!


----------



## zoeshiloh (3 June 2008)

Mine charges £55 regardless of stud holes/road nails etc - if I want them, he adds them at no extra charge. Trims are £17.50 if he is just doing one, but if he is doing more than one they are £15 each. All round trim, and front shoes only is £30. 

My old farrier in Sussex used to charge £105 for a set, plus £1 per road nail and £1 per stud hole. I am soo glad I now live in Suffolk!


----------



## Ottinmeg (3 June 2008)

£50 new set £55 with road nails, refit is £40 i think, fronts only £30.


----------



## Marchtime (3 June 2008)

I pay.... wait for it.... £107 a set!!!
But I should explain that is because I have gel pads in front feet. I *think* a full set is £65 but I can't remember being that I my horse likes the expensive option!
I'm a huge believer in paying for a good farrier. I used to pay £75 for a full set when our yard farrier only charged £55. However, I'd far rather have a farrier who took his time, turned up on time, was polite and most importantly shod my horse well. I'd rather pay a call out fee for a farrier I trust to travel to me then save money but have a lame horse.


----------



## Donkeymad (3 June 2008)

My farrier is free I do however pay for his work and time. The prices are the same as those I posted here just a few days ago.


----------



## lillie07 (3 June 2008)

I top that- Baileys shoes are just shy of £150  
	
	
		
		
	


	








  He has NB with gel pads and stud holes asll round 

He charges £78 for a full set with stud holes normally


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (3 June 2008)

I think a full set is about £73 now.  Rebate of £1 per shoe if the shoes are refitted, and £1 for each road nail (don't know about stud holes).

My farriers prices go up every April without fail, but he turns up on time, treats the horses just fine, and has saved me countless vet bills!  A few times he has found a suspicious spot on the sole, a normal person wouldn't see this tiny speck smalled than a freckle, but he's pared away and found the beginnings of an abcess.  My horse never casts a shoe, and is never sore after shoeing.

He's also been fab with our youngster, she had to have a plastic lateral extension on at 10 days old, that wasn't much fun for anyone (and that was with the sedation, the second time was with no sedation and was even more *cough* interesting!) but he did it quickly and with no fuss, and trims her every six weeks, he's firm with her and she seems to respect that.

So, I guess he's expensive, but worth every penny!


----------



## Ashgrove (3 June 2008)

My horse has front shoes, new each time and back feet trimmed. £25.

My farrier always comes when he says he will, often half an hour early! If I'm not there he starts without me


----------



## alfirules (3 June 2008)

I have recently got a new farrier, he charges £70 a set including road nails, dont have studs so wouldn't know about stud holes.

He is the best farrier i have had, he is very thorough and Marco has special longer shoes. he gives lots of advice and he even put kevin bacon hoof ointment on after!! 
He has so far turned up on time and he rings me if he thinks he's going to be late.

Marco lost a shoe a week before he was due and he came out and put a new one on for nothing, and he lives literally on my doorstep, perfect!!

My last farrier charged £60 a set, he did a crap job, both my horse and welsh cob were lame by the time i decided enough was enough!!, he never turned up on time, i was lucky for him to turn up at all!! If i asked any questions about their feet he just said they were fine, even though they were both unsound with corns and bruised soles!! he charged £10 to put a lost shoe on. 

i'd rather pay the extra for a better farrier!!


----------



## Daisychain (3 June 2008)

£55.00 per set, includes stud holes etc.


----------



## YorksG (3 June 2008)

I would rather pay more and know that the job is being done properly by some-one who understands what he is doing, than pay for a cheaper option done by some-one who leaves my horses feet in a less than optimum condition. Ours charges £60 for a full set. (He also told me that road nails cost him 50p each)


----------



## Happy2Hack (3 June 2008)

Mine charges £68 per set with road nails. £5 less if you have re-fits. £15 to replace a lost shoe - unless the shoe is lost within a week of being shod in which case the replacement is free!


----------



## chillidragon (3 June 2008)

£45 for a re-fit, £50 for a new set, but I don't get stud holes so I'm not sure. He's also hugely bad-tempered and miserable and anti-social and I have to fit in round his schedule rather than him working to mine, which can be annoying, but since his prices and work are both good I'm willing to put up with it. My alternative is a crappy farrier down the road who will readily charge me £65 per refit. I used him once in an emergency. Never again. That aside, ours had a major grumble about fuel last time he came so I'm thinking we may see a jump in price 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## RedVendetta (3 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I would rather pay more and know that the job is being done properly by some-one who understands what he is doing, than pay for a cheaper option done by some-one who leaves my horses feet in a less than optimum condition. Ours charges £60 for a full set. (He also told me that road nails cost him 50p each) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree ^^^^
But don't agree with my farrier's stinky attitude!


----------



## Faithkat (4 June 2008)

I changed mine last year because I felt I was being ripped off.


3 years ago old farrier was charging £20 for a trim and £75 for a new set   . . . . . 
New farrier charges £10 for a trim and £50 for a new set  . . .  and is spot on time/early whereas old farrier was always at least an hour late  . . . . . no contest I'm afraid


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (4 June 2008)

Mine charges £65 for a new set. Wouldn't have a clue about refits or anything else. I've never lost a shoe from a horse with him and he's brilliant. I guess because the shoes stay on I wear the shoes down beyond the refit stage!! I'm sure he is quite expensive but to be honest he's a fantastic farrier in great demand and he also works very closely with my vet so between them they can usually sort out a problem.


----------



## mickey (4 June 2008)

Mine charges £60 for a new set. £50 for re-fits.
Nothing for replacing a shoe. I think it could be a bit cheeky charging for a replacement if they had not fitted the shoe very well in the first place!!!!!
My farrier does a great job, I'm very happy.


----------



## Mbronze (4 June 2008)

Mine charges £50 for a new set, and £1 per stud hole. Never had a refit though..


----------



## TheFarrier (14 February 2009)

for a set its £50 refits are £45. no extra charge for stud holes or for road nails

fronts is £30 and refits at £25

for a trim its £15 and if the horse only needs a bit off and rasping its £10


----------

